# Das derzeit beste Rod Pod auf dem Markt



## Poddi (15. September 2009)

So Leute, gebt alles!!!
Ich würde gerne von Euch wissen, was derzeit das beste, hochwertigste, vielseitigste und vielleicht gut aussehendste Rod Pod auf dem weltweiten Markt ist.

Ich bitte Euch, nicht einfach einen Namen in den Thread zu werfen, sondern mit Fakten, Vor- und Nachteielen und evtl. Bildern zu argumentieren. 

Jetzt werden einige von Euch sagen "Das wurde doch alles hier schon durchgekaut". Richtig! Aber wie Ihr wisst, versuchen die Hersteller stetig sich zu verbessern, also muss es noch lange nicht heißen, dass es die No. 1 von vor einem halben Jahr es jetzt immer noch ist.

Vielen Dank für Eure rege Teilnahme im Voraus.

Grüße, Marc


----------



## zrako (15. September 2009)

*AW: Das derzeit beste Rod Pod auf dem Markt*

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_HkwC4nZAXFo/SS0yOxCKyvI/AAAAAAAAALI/_eD_KvSs7_Q/s1600-h/IMG_1594.JPG

das hier natürlich :q

oder das http://www.seibertpod.de/osshop/cat..._id=7&osCsid=9506b571c37560e47b27e687f431e453


----------



## Rheinangler94 (15. September 2009)

*AW: Das derzeit beste Rod Pod auf dem Markt*

Seibert Pod wäre mir viel zu schwer ,und die stangen wären mir viel zu dick.

Mein Favorit : Fox Sky Pod
viele verschiedene Aufbauweisen, sehr stabil ,... einfach TOP!


----------



## T.C (16. September 2009)

*AW: Das derzeit beste Rod Pod auf dem Markt*

Ich werf noch mal das Nick 95 in die Runde.

http://www.sportsile.it/meccanica-vadese-m-96.html?language=en
http://www.meccanicavadese.it/page.aspx?cat=Nick+95&id=28
http://www.meccanicavadese.it/page.aspx?cat=Nick+95&id=38


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (16. September 2009)

*AW: Das derzeit beste Rod Pod auf dem Markt*

Und für was soll dieser Thread gut sein? Diese Frage ist mehr als flüssig.... Es gibt bereits den richtigen Thread dafür!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=96636


----------



## Poddi (16. September 2009)

*AW: Das derzeit beste Rod Pod auf dem Markt*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Und für was soll dieser Thread gut sein? Diese Frage ist mehr als flüssig.... Es gibt bereits den richtigen Thread dafür!
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=96636


 

Ach jaaaaa, einer musste ja damit kommen.
In dem von Dir erwähnten Thread wird gerade diskutiert ob die Zeitschrift "Blinker" bei Tests objektiv oder nicht beurteilt. Genau das ist aber im Moment das was ich nicht wissen wil. Hut ab Herr KaLeun.


----------



## JerkerHH (16. September 2009)

*AW: Das derzeit beste Rod Pod auf dem Markt*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Und für was soll dieser Thread gut sein? Diese Frage ist mehr als flüssig.... Es gibt bereits den richtigen Thread dafür!
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=96636



Hauptsache meckern....

#d#q


----------



## carpstaffelsta (16. September 2009)

*AW: Das derzeit beste Rod Pod auf dem Markt*



T.C schrieb:


> Ich werf noch mal das Nick 95 in die Runde.
> 
> http://www.sportsile.it/meccanica-vadese-m-96.html?language=en
> http://www.meccanicavadese.it/page.aspx?cat=Nick+95&id=28
> http://www.meccanicavadese.it/page.aspx?cat=Nick+95&id=38



wo kann mann des kaufen?


----------



## Carp_fisher (16. September 2009)

*AW: Das derzeit beste Rod Pod auf dem Markt*



zrako schrieb:


> oder das http://www.seibertpod.de/osshop/cat..._id=7&osCsid=9506b571c37560e47b27e687f431e453


 
Der Seibert Pod ist echt der Hammer !

Meine Nummer 1 leider sehr sehr teuer|supergri


----------



## STICHLING (16. September 2009)

*AW: Das derzeit beste Rod Pod auf dem Markt*

Hi


Seibert, Amiaud und Fishcon def. zu schwer und meiner Meinung nach zu klobig. 

Meine Number One ist das Solar Worldwide Pod.


Gruss


Sven


----------



## colognecarp (16. September 2009)

*AW: Das derzeit beste Rod Pod auf dem Markt*

Natürlich MEINS :q


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (17. September 2009)

*AW: Das derzeit beste Rod Pod auf dem Markt*



carpstaffelsta schrieb:


> wo kann mann des kaufen?







*Wohl hier:*

*MECCANICA VADESE S.r.l. Via Flaminia Loc. San Martino del Piano
									 						61034 Fossombrone (PU)
									 						Tel. +39 0721 725316
									 						Fax +39 0721 725375*


----------



## Poddi (17. September 2009)

*AW: Das derzeit beste Rod Pod auf dem Markt*



STICHLING schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> Meine Number One ist das Solar Worldwide Pod.


 
Hey Sven,
kannst Du Deine Meinung begründen?


----------



## Yoshi (17. September 2009)

*AW: Das derzeit beste Rod Pod auf dem Markt*

Also wenn es was stabiles und wirklich günstiges seien soll,
kann ich dir dieses hier empfehlen (Tripus Rod Pod). Leicht, handgefertigt, durchdacht und für 50.- Euro, da kann man wirklich nicht meckern. Mein Kumpel fischt das fishcon und meinte, dass seines nicht so stabil steht. Allerding: das Pod ist absolut unstylisch (wen`s stört). Gibt es auch mit zwei Mittelstangen. Für mich ist es auch deshalb das beste Pod (in dem Preissegment), weil man fast alle Teile für wenig Geld im Baumarkt nachkaufen kann.


----------



## STICHLING (17. September 2009)

*AW: Das derzeit beste Rod Pod auf dem Markt*



Poddi schrieb:


> Hey Sven,
> kannst Du Deine Meinung begründen?




na sicher 

1. kleines Packmaß und geringes Gewicht "auch für Kurztrips geignet" 

2. schneller Aufbau "die Montage müssen wie immer schnell ins Wasser" 

3. dezenter und unauffälliger Aufbau "ich hatte schon das Amiaud Extreme und das Seibert Pod, und jeder zweite Angler der vorbei kam blieb stehen und hinterfragte was das für Abschußrampen wären, dat nervt mit der Zeit" 

4. Solar qualitativ hochwärtiger wie das Amiaud "beim Amiaud passt meiner Meinung das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis nicht"

5. das Seibert Pod etwas dezenter "dünnere Rohre usw." und eine nicht so empfindliche Legierung dann wäre es ok, wobei ist jetzt auch schon ca. 650 Euro kostet |uhoh: 


Gruss


Sven


----------



## hotabych (17. September 2009)

*AW: Das derzeit beste Rod Pod auf dem Markt*

na dieser hier ist auch nett, ganz unten dort auf der seite ist     DAYKO COMPACT doppio tubo in carbonio
http://www.fishhouse.it/pod_dayko_carpfishing.htm

sind jetzt aber alle nach dem gleichen Prinzip gebaut, ob Dayco oder Nick95 oder Milo Katiusha

Gruss


----------



## calzone1009 (17. September 2009)

*AW: Das derzeit beste Rod Pod auf dem Markt*

Rein vom Aussehen und eventuell auch von der funktionalität:

FOX Ranger Pod


----------



## CarpMetty (17. September 2009)

*AW: Das derzeit beste Rod Pod auf dem Markt*



calzone1009 schrieb:


> Rein vom Aussehen und eventuell auch von der funktionalität:
> 
> FOX Ranger Pod


Moin!
Ob es das Beste ist, sei mal dahingestellt, aber in der Preiskasse auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Carras (18. September 2009)

*AW: Das derzeit beste Rod Pod auf dem Markt*



CarpMetty schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ob es das Beste ist, sei mal dahingestellt, aber in der Preiskasse auf jeden Fall!


 
Hm,

das kann man mal dahingestellt sein lassen....
Das Ranger ist ja noch nicht so lange auf dem Markt. Somit gibt es hierzu auch noch keine Langzeiterfahrungen.
Hebt das gute Stück auch mal 10 Jahre bei dauerhaftem, intensivem Einsatz? 
Das kann noch niemand sagen....von daher fällt dieses Pod in der Betrachtung eigentlich raus.
Weil wirklich super ist ein Pod auch  nur dann, wenn ich nicht alle 3 Jahre ein neues kaufen muss.  Alle 3 Jahre 300.- setzen?,.. dann lieber einmal 600.- oder so, und es hält 10 oder mehr Jahre.....das ist dann unterm Strich immer noch günstiger und besser.

Grüßle


----------



## CarpMetty (18. September 2009)

*AW: Das derzeit beste Rod Pod auf dem Markt*

Moin!
OK, den Einwand lass ich gelten. Jedoch macht es schon einen soliden Eindruck, und ich denke schon, das es lange halten wird. Das Sky Pod ist ja auch schon robust, und irgendwie fühlen sich die Plastikteile beim Ranger noch besser an. Klar muss man auch erst sehen, wie die auf dauer auf Sonne und co klar kommen, aber das wird schon..................................................hoffentlich ;-)


----------



## Carras (18. September 2009)

*AW: Das derzeit beste Rod Pod auf dem Markt*



CarpMetty schrieb:


> Moin!
> .........., und irgendwie fühlen sich die Plastikteile beim Ranger noch besser an. Klar muss man auch erst sehen, wie die auf dauer auf Sonne und co klar kommen, aber das wird schon..................................................hoffentlich ;-)


 
Genau,...

Plastik hat eben auch immer das Problem, daß Weichmacher drin sind. Verflüchtigen sich diese, über die Jahre,...kommt, in Kombination durch Wettereinflüsse (Kälte / Wärme / Wasser / UV Strahlung usw.), das Thema der Sprödigkeit zu Tage...je nach Qualität und Güte des Kunststoffes...

So gesehen,...sind Kunststoffteile an Outdoorartikeln,....immer auch ein potentieller Schwachpunkt. Und je mehr solcher Teile verbaut sind, umso mehr kritische Stellen hat so ein Pod.

Das ist meine allg. Meinung,..die nicht zwangsläufig beudeten muss, daß das Sky oder Rangerpod schlecht sein muss!

Grüßle


----------



## gringo92 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Das derzeit beste Rod Pod auf dem Markt*

seibert pod !
allerdings siehts ******** aus .

ansonsten würd ich zum Amiaud Mini Carpo Inox tendieren .


----------



## k1ng (19. September 2009)

*AW: Das derzeit beste Rod Pod auf dem Markt*

Carp Sounder CSF1 Rod Pod
http://www.carp-sounder.de/

http://www.carp-world.de/shop/product_info.php?info=p305_Carp-Sounder-CSF1-Rod-Pod.html


----------



## punkarpfen (19. September 2009)

*AW: Das derzeit beste Rod Pod auf dem Markt*

Solar Globetrotter! Vielseitig und von der Qualität können die ganzen Plastik/Alu Fox und Cygnet Pods nur träumen. 
Das Seibert ist mir zu schwer, klobig und erinnert mich eher an ein Fotostativ.


----------



## Poddi (19. September 2009)

*AW: Das derzeit beste Rod Pod auf dem Markt*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Solar Globetrotter! Vielseitig und von der Qualität können die ganzen Plastik/Alu Fox und Cygnet Pods nur träumen.
> Das Seibert ist mir zu schwer, klobig und erinnert mich eher an ein Fotostativ.



Kannst Du mir mal sagen wo ich das gute Stück im World Wide Web finden kann, oder besser wär vielleicht noch die Solar Homepage. Irgendwie kann ich es nicht finden, aber Du hast mich neugierig gemacht!


----------



## zrako (19. September 2009)

*AW: Das derzeit beste Rod Pod auf dem Markt*

so wie es scheint, wird es nicht mehr hergestellt


----------



## punkarpfen (19. September 2009)

*AW: Das derzeit beste Rod Pod auf dem Markt*

es wird nicht mehr hergestellt. trotzdem: solartackle.co.uk


----------



## gringo92 (19. September 2009)

*AW: Das derzeit beste Rod Pod auf dem Markt*

ich finde das worldwide optisch sehr viel schöner als das globetrotter von der funktionalität kenn ich das globetrotter nicht aber das WW ist auch ein top pod .


----------



## Carras (21. September 2009)

*AW: Das derzeit beste Rod Pod auf dem Markt*

Das Beste Pod,......gibt es eh nicht.
Weil jeder nach unterschiedlichen Gesichtspunkten bewertet.

Jeder hat so seinen Favoriten,..denke ich.
Bei mir ist es ein Fishcon Alu Pod. Hat alles was ich brauche.
Schnell aufzubauen. Flexibel aufzubauen. Super verabreitet. Steht stabil. 
Schön leicht (wiegt kompl. unter 3 kg). Und von der Optik her gefällt es mir auch gut.

Aber wie gesagt,...jeder hat so seine eigenen, spezielen Sachen, die ihm an einem Pod wichtig sind. 

Grüßle


----------



## Poddi (21. September 2009)

*AW: Das derzeit beste Rod Pod auf dem Markt*

Kann mir denn von Euch jemand was näheres 8erste Erfahrungen) zum Fox Ranger Pod sagen? Ich werde wohl sowohl am Fluss, als auch am See fischen gehen und es sollte moglichst vielseitig sein. Meint Ihr dass das gute Stück meinen Ansprüchen gerecht werden könnte?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (21. September 2009)

*AW: Das derzeit beste Rod Pod auf dem Markt*

@Poddi: ehe du dich auf das Ranger-Pod versteiffst... Schau dir mal das Bazer Cyber Pod an! Vielseitig ohne Ende und nicht ganz so hochpreisig.


----------



## Poddi (21. September 2009)

*AW: Das derzeit beste Rod Pod auf dem Markt*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> @Poddi: ehe du dich auf das Ranger-Pod versteiffst... Schau dir mal das Bazer Cyber Pod an! Vielseitig ohne Ende und nicht ganz so hochpreisig.


 

Da hab ich auch schonmal drüber nachgedacht. Hast Du das Ding schon live gesehen? Auf Bildern sieht es sehr ordentlich aus.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (22. September 2009)

*AW: Das derzeit beste Rod Pod auf dem Markt*

Ich besitze das Ding! 

- du kannst (mußt aber nicht) das Dreibein abschrauben und mit den 4 kurzen Beinen als Low-Pod verwenden. 
- es kann als High Pod nur mit dem Dreibein aufgebaut werden;
- zusätzlich kannst du die kurzen Beine abschrauben und statt dessen lange Banksticks als zusätzliche Stützen (z.Bsp. beim Welsangeln) einschrauben;
-du kannst alle Anbauteile angeschraubt lassen, wenn du magst. 
-die Beine haben 4 Verschiedene Verstellwinkel und sind strufenlos teleskopierbar
- der Arm lasst sich um 360 Grad drehen
- die Buzzer Bars werden von zwei Stangen gehalten (also kein verdrehen);
- Wenn du die Gummis am Ende der Beine einschraubst erscheinen kleine "Dornen" zum einstecken in den Boden.


Ich habe die "Gold"-Ausführung und gebe ihn auch nicht mehr her. Habe ihn für 149€ im Sofortkaufbei Ebay geschossen, UVP ist gegen die 179€.

 Es gibt allerdings ein Problem: Ich benutze die Bissanzeiger von B.Richi in Verbindung mit E-Swingern von Ultimate. Die kannst du nur montieren, wenn du einen Schnellverschluß dazwischen schaltest. Der Gummignubbel wo das Gewinde mit eingefasst wurde, ist zu dick. 

Die Tasche ist auch für`n A...., der Reisverschluß war schon beim ersten mal defekt. Jetzt hab ich das Grundgestell in der Seitentasche vom Futteral, der Rest verschwindet in einer Tasche von Pelzer. Als ob die extra dafür angefertigt wurde.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wenn ich am See fische, lasse ich das Dreibein zu Hause, im Fluß kommt es mit und noch zwei lange Banksticks. Das Ding zieht keiner ins Wasser, außer es ist größer als ein Ruderboot.

Klick mal hier, bei den CHG haben wir uns schon über das Cyber Pod ausgelassen, du findest mich da unter dem gleichen Nicknamen.

http://www.carp-hunters-germany.de/...er-cyber-pods/?highlight=cyber+pod#post183369


----------



## Whitetail (23. September 2009)

*AW: Das derzeit beste Rod Pod auf dem Markt*

Also ich finde das Fishcon am besten.
Klar, es mag zwar schwer sein, aber bei dem ganzen Krempel den ich ewig mitschleppe ist mir das auch noch egal. Ausserdem ist es einfach das flexibleste Pod.

Das Seibert ist auch super. Ein Kollege von mir hat das auch, aber das ist ja schon kein Pod mehr, das ist ja ein Fels in der Brandung^^.


----------



## brunnbj (25. September 2009)

*AW: Das derzeit beste Rod Pod auf dem Markt*

Das allerbeste von den besten ist das PAUL´S POD
Leider wird es nicht mehr erzeugt.
Habe schon mit Pod´s  von Solar. Fox, Nash geangelt,
aber keines konnte so richtig überzeugen.


----------



## Carp--Angler (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das derzeit beste Rod Pod auf dem Markt*



k1ng schrieb:


> Carp Sounder CSF1 Rod Pod
> http://www.carp-sounder.de/
> 
> http://www.carp-world.de/shop/product_info.php?info=p305_Carp-Sounder-CSF1-Rod-Pod.html


 

Nur mal die Frage wie ist den das Pod ? 
( Carp Sounder CSF1 Rod Pod )
Fischt das schon einer von euch ?
Wenn ja wie ist das den Steht das gut ? Weil ich etwas sorge habe wegen den 3 beinen bin eher für 4 da steht es besser mit 4 .
Oder geht das mit den 3 auch gut ?

Würde mich freuen wenn einer was sagen kann zu dem Teil .


----------



## WestheimCarper (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Das derzeit beste Rod Pod auf dem Markt*

Hallihallo,

Ich kann euch das Fishcon Alu Black empfehlen! dies is bei mir selbst jetz schon seit über 3jahren im extrem einsatz! ganz egal wo man es stellen will, es STEHT!!! Ich hab mein Fishcon schon an Treppen,steilufer,Kies,Lehm einfach überall aufgebaut, und hatte wirklich noch NIE probleme mit diesem Pod! 
Man kann es stellen als "normales" Pod oder auch als High Pod, und durch die Löcher im fuß kann man jedes einzelne Bein mit nem Hering im boden fixieren. Qualitativ gibts NIX dran auszusetzen.... doch evtl schon, dass die Tasche allein dafür 60e kostet... aber die hab ich eh nich


----------



## matchwinnerpro (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Das derzeit beste Rod Pod auf dem Markt*

So mittlerweile gibts es das Ranger über 3 Jahre und für mich neben dem Quattro Pod, das schon seit 2000 bei mir im Einsatz ist, eines der besten und und vielseitigsten Pods. Vorallem steht es bombenfest da wackelt nix, was man von den Balzer Cyber Pod nicht wirklich sagen kann, das steht zwar stabil aber kein Vergleich zum Ranger.


----------



## Merlinrs (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Das derzeit beste Rod Pod auf dem Markt*

ich wunder mich das keiner das Cygnet Grand Sniper nennt


----------



## globalcarp (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Das derzeit beste Rod Pod auf dem Markt*

ja das cygnet grand sniper kann ich nur empfehlen, das hab ich schon ne weile im einsatz. aber an mein gutes altes solar globetrotter kommt es nicht ganz ran, da ist halt alles aus edelstahl, sehr robust und eigentlich unkaputtbar. gibt kein besseres meiner meinung nach.


----------



## cipro2003 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Das derzeit beste Rod Pod auf dem Markt*

Hallo zusammen
Ich kann auch nur das Black Alu pod von 
Fishcon empfehlen!
Absolut flexibel für jede situation aufzubauen 
Habe etliche pods vorher gehabt und Fische jetzt seit 3
Jahren das fishcon!vor allem ultrA leicht!
Gruss Frank


----------



## WestheimCarper (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Das derzeit beste Rod Pod auf dem Markt*

Jop 2kg leicht,sekundenschnell aufgebaut und vielseitig ---->FISHCON<---- einfach  I LOVE IT


----------



## _timo_1234 (18. Juli 2015)

*Hochschieb*
Hab mich gerade gefragt: Which is the best Rod Pod in 2015? Ich finde ja das Seibert Pod ganz geil, was sagt ihr zu dem? 
Haut mal bitte trotzdem paar weitere Rod-Pod-Vorschläge raus... Und was sagt ihr zu diesen Pods, die man auch ins Wasser stellen kann (Cygnet Grand Sniper, Fox Ranger Pod)?


----------



## Gunnar76 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Das derzeit beste Rod Pod auf dem Markt*

Hi,

ich fische das Anaconda Hihg Tower Pod seit gut 5 Jahren.
Top Verarbeitung und Top Gewicht.

Davor hatte ich kurz das Fax Ranger, aber hat mich nicht wirklich überzeug.

Am flexibelsten und günstigsten bist aber mit 4 Banksticks.



Gruß Gunnar


----------



## Seele (7. August 2015)

*AW: Das derzeit beste Rod Pod auf dem Markt*

Also ich habe das Solar World Wide Carbon Pod. Macht seinen Job super, ist stabil, extrem leicht und hat ein wunderbares Packmaß. Nachteil, unter 600 Flocken geht da nichts und nur noch sehr schwer zu bekommen.


----------

